# Bosch Colt Palm Router is Unsafe



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been safely woodworking with commercial power tools for over 30 years. That means no injuries. But, I recently suffered a pretty scary cut while using a Bosch Colt Palm Router. It was set up with a 1” laminate trim bit with about 1/8” of the bit protruding out of the base and most of the bit exposed in the collet access opening cut out. In other words, the motor was adjusted high up in the housing, maximizing exposure to the spinning collet and upper part of the laminate bit through the unprotected collet access opening cut out in the side of the base. The fingers of my right hand were positioned on the base in the finger support pockets as per instruction. When I switched the Palm Router on with my left hand it moved/jerked into the laminate edge and bounced away from the work piece. Unfortunately, my fingers slipped out of the finger support pockets and into the unprotected collet access opening cutout in the side of the router base. Needless to say the top half of the laminate bit took a big chunk out of the tip of one of my fingers that slipped into the opening.

After reviewing the design of this tool it seems to me that some sort of plastic guard should cover the collet access opening cutout. Placing fingers close to the unprotected business end of this particular tool, as per instructions, seems to be very unsafe. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience with this tool?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, this is the first problem report I have heard of. To date all members have raved about the Colt, I believe it is the most popular trim router at this time. While I am sure you harbor ill will for the Colt, perhaps you could leave it unplugged and take some step by step photos of how this occured? A picture is worth a thousand words. I am sorry to hear of this mishap and wish you a speedy recovery. I will bring this to the attention of a Bosch factory rep.


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree that the Palm Router is a great tool. I have been using it for years. But, after the accident, I took a closer look at it's design and the design of other laminate trimmers. Take a look at the picture. Do you see that large opening that exposes the spinning collet and bit? Now, consider that the user is supposed to place their fingers within 3/4" of the spinning collet and bit. Simply put, this is not safe. There should be a plastic guard in place. 

By the way, as I recall, no other trim router has this kind of opening that exposes fingers to danger.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

If you use the base below you are safer, you have a place for both hands.  the chips must get out some how..

Amazon.com: Woodhaven 8320 Bosch Colt PR20 Bushing Plate: Home Improvement

Plus it has a real plus you can use the PC guides easy with this plate..
=========



Echonav said:


> I agree that the Palm Router is a great tool. I have been using it for years. But, after the accident, I took a closer look at it's design and the design of other laminate trimmers. Take a look at the picture. Do you see that large opening that exposes the spinning collet and bit? Now, consider that the user is supposed to place their fingers within 3/4" of the spinning collet and bit. Simply put, this is not safe. There should be a plastic guard in place.
> 
> By the way, as I recall, no other trim router has this kind of opening that exposes fingers to danger.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

First thing that pops in to my mind is, instruction manual or not, why would anyone put their fingers there?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> First thing that pops in to my mind is, instruction manual or not, why would anyone put their fingers there?


Doesn't appear to be anywhere else to hold the thing. Glad Rob posted this and I think Bj's link is a pretty good solution.
Here's a link with demo pics of how you need to hold it.

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...start=1&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-palm-routers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

I can see how he did it, it's very easy to wrap your hand around the base , that's why it's best to have a place for both hands..many use just one hand and put one hand on the stock but the knob on the base will keep your fingers out of the bit hole..  it must be a every day thing that's why someone came up with the base plate with the knobs.

=======



Cocheseuga said:


> First thing that pops in to my mind is, instruction manual or not, why would anyone put their fingers there?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe I see it a different way, but I'd automatically hold it with my thumb and forefinger wrapped around just under where the power cord protrudes. A couple of my Ryobi tools have that same kind of mold to it.

:shrug:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

With fairly small hands and arthritic thumbs I doubt I could one-hand the thing. Next time I get close enough one for touchy-feely will need to handle it some


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

jschaben said:


> With fairly small hands and arthritic thumbs I doubt I could one-hand the thing. Next time I get close enough one for touchy-feely will need to handle it some


I'd try dinner first. :jester:


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I think the thing that bothers me most is that the Bosh Operating Manual is very specific about where to place your fingers (see page 11 of Operating/Safety Instructions.... Safety, Hmmmmm). It's really a bad idea and Bosh should ship this router with a base similar to the Woodhaven base. 

When I reported this accident to Bosh and pointed out the obvious safety issue, they asked me to send them the tool and fill out a claims form; which I did. It took them over 3 months to get back to me and tell me that there is nothing wrong with the tool (agree) and that Bosh stands by their design and operating instructions (arrogance?). They didn't even offer to pay my medical bill nor did they offer to buy me a Woodhaven base.

My finger is healed but I am on a campaign to get Bosh to fix this potential safety issue. Feedback from fellow woodworkers is helpful.

Thanks for all the feedback....


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

Bosch... Not Bosh..... Sorry for fat finger oversight


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I know it's not the issue but why use such a long bit when you need so little of it exposed?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I have to agree with Cocheseuga; I'd try dinner first.


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

Good point. It's a 1" trim bit. They don't make them much shorter.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

That's the norm when you use the trim bit with the bearing on the top of the bit, just the way they make that type of bit..the cutter is wide open, the norm..that's why it's always best to use the right bit for the job..many trim bits are short just because of that error can come about..
I know Rob is up tight with Bosch but I'm almost sure if he told them what bit he was using for the trim work they would say,use the right bit..

======



CanuckGal said:


> I know it's not the issue but why use such a long bit when you need so little of it exposed?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Guess I just have too many bits. Sometimes buying those "collections" of bits pays off.


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't follow, what kind of trim bit are you talking about? I was unable to find one with a bearing that is shorter than 1".

In hindsight, I should have used my router table.....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I always understood flush trim bits to have the bearing on the end of the bit and pattern bits to have the bearing on top at the shank end. As you can see by my picture I have several flush trim bits with lengths from 1/2" up to 1 inch and I even have some longer. The only pattern bits I have are 1" long but there are shorter ones like these from CMT.
My point was that sometimes it's better to use a bit size more related to the work you are trying to do. Using a 1 inch long bit to make a 1/4 inch cut may not be the best or safest choice. The less bit you have spinning in the router housing the less chance of injury. 
But in your defence I watched the demo video and yes perhaps there should be at least a plastic window covering the opening. Something that flipped up or sideways for bit changes. Watching the video does indicate an accident could easily happen.


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, my point exactly!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The video, in the video he has his fingers almost in the router also, maybe some one should make a plastic guard to close that hole or add a vac.port at that point.

I think I may take one off the Craftsman router and fit it to the Colt, not a big job with the heat gun to make it fit the Colt..

Video below
"+p_strTitle+"

========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Echonav said:


> I have been safely woodworking with commercial power tools for over 30 years. That means no injuries. But, I recently suffered a pretty scary cut while using a Bosch Colt Palm Router. It was set up with a 1” laminate trim bit with about 1/8” of the bit protruding out of the base and most of the bit exposed in the collet access opening cut out. In other words, the motor was adjusted high up in the housing, maximizing exposure to the spinning collet and upper part of the laminate bit through the unprotected collet access opening cut out in the side of the base. The fingers of my right hand were positioned on the base in the finger support pockets as per instruction. When I switched the Palm Router on with my left hand it moved/jerked into the laminate edge and bounced away from the work piece. Unfortunately, my fingers slipped out of the finger support pockets and into the unprotected collet access opening cutout in the side of the router base. Needless to say the top half of the laminate bit took a big chunk out of the tip of one of my fingers that slipped into the opening.
> 
> After reviewing the design of this tool it seems to me that some sort of plastic guard should cover the collet access opening cutout. Placing fingers close to the unprotected business end of this particular tool, as per instructions, seems to be very unsafe.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar experience with this tool?



Rob,

I just watched the video that BJ supplied and a couple of thoughts came to mind.

1. The Colt is supposed to have a soft start feature to prevent jerking on startup. Was this working on yours?

2. When you switched it on, was the bit actually touching the work piece?

James


----------



## Bøb (Aug 12, 2006)

It sounds like you had the router close to or touching the workpiece when you fired it up. Every manual I've ever seen say to start it up .. THEN .. apply it to the workpiece. The router probably never would have bitten you if you hadn't caused a kickback by your startup method. You might have gotten your fingers in that opening in some other scenario .. but it looks like this one was a kickback situation which you caused.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

O.K. I,m going to play the devils advocate here as I see it as a design flaw. There definetely should be some type of covering their to help protect that very type of injury, possibly a few crossbars or plastic sheathing to keep fingers or foreign objects from touching the collet during startup as well as running. We are all probably familiar with the Osario vs Ryobi case by now and quite frankly if it was me I,d contact an attorney about his, Its quite simply a design flaw that inherently unsafe for the user as well as others in the vicinity of the tool operator as objects could be flown out after contact and become flying projectiles. Sorry I know not many will agree and its the last thing I would want to do personally, but at this point I believe he has no other alternative.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't imagine it would be hard for Bosch to make an after market cover for the opening. Something that just snaps in and out is much better then the nothing that is there now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will contact the Bosch area rep Monday and discuss this with him. I will post the results of this little chat. It never hurts to have 44K friends behind you.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great idea Mike, Definetely let us know the outcome.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

:yes4: I will be watching for the results.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I understand the issue with this router. I think the Colt is great, but agree that there should be some shield there. I have almost been bit (really, no pun intended) twice by the Colt, by placing my fingers as designed. However, I have abandoned the idea of holding the router as designed, and just use a one hand grip. 
I am looking to add one of the Pat Warner offset bases for mine.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Echonav said:


> My finger is healed but I am on a campaign to get Bosh to fix this potential safety issue. Feedback from fellow woodworkers is helpful.


Sorry, but I don't think this is a safety issue. It's a user issue. I've used Hitachi, Ryobi, Virutex, Holz-Her and Bosch laminate trimmers (to mention a few) and ALL of them have an open front section and require a right hand body grip. My current trimmer is a GKF600, the EU equivalent of the Colt, and I've probably run mine for 100+ hours by now (I'm a trade woodworker) trimming laminate, PVC/ABS edgings, 3mm solid wood lippings, for hardware recesses, hinge rebates as well as for edge profiling MDF, Corian, hardwood, etc. I hold the body in my right hand and occasionally apply extra pressure on the front finger "dimples" with my left. I *never* start the machine in contact with the work. 

If you have an issue with your hands being near the cutter than you really ought to consider a larger router, such as the Festool OF1010 rather than trying to force Bosch to change a style of tool which has been around since at least the 1960s (my first Stanley 263 was bought in 1969 and has even less cutter protection). 

A cover over the opening that introduces two problems to my mind - firstly any cover would restrict dust extraction (and I use the DX sub-base when I'm routing Corian) and secondly a clear plastic cover would quickly cloud-up with dust so it would make roughing out shallow recesses such as insets for ironmongery or hinges impossible to do. For that sort of job you need to *see* the cutter and your setting out marks.



Echonav said:


> Good point. It's a 1" trim bit. They don't make them much shorter.....


They do, they do! Look for solid pilot bits and you'll find they have cutting edges as short as 1/4in

As to Osario vs Ryobi, surely that was a prime example of the American legal system at work (Ambulance Chasers'r'US?). From the digests I've read Osario was untrained in the use of power tools and was using the saw without either splitter or blade guard. Frankly in Europe his employer, not Ryobi, would be in the dock over that one.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats exactly why I said crossbars as this would still allow excess dust to be removed and take care of the safety issue, a simple process to remedy an obvious safety design flaw IMO.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

The may help if you use a Colt in the same way as a conventional router, but one of the real plusses of these little laminate trimmers is that they can be used one-handed providing you don't go too big with the cutters.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I started my Monday off right by dropping my phone when I got out of my truck. It slid across the pavement and into a puddle of water... just because it could. I shut it off and shook out the excess, then brought it home to dry. I didn't want you to think I forgot about talking to the Bosch rep. I will try and contact him today.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Colt made safe to use*

This is just a update,,the base plate you see makes it safe to use the Colt plus you get a vac pickup tube all in one shot..

The parts needed are from the Craftsman router #320.28084, a littlet scrap of 1/4" MDF to mount the plastic part and one screw to hold it in place.

I did use the WoodHaven base but I would suggest you make your own base out some 1/4" thick plastic ,in the same way but in the shape of a Oval the Wood haven base has been cliped off on one side and that side is need if you want to use the PC hole for the PC guides,you can rework the base plate and put in the hole for the 1 1/2" guides that will put the hole back in center of the plate but it's not a big deal if you don't want to used the guides with your Colt.

Parts needed from Sears
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...pd?modelNumber=320.28084&pathTaken=partSearch

1ea. 3127294000 Vac pickup shield, 1ea. 3123286000 vac. adapter..just under 5.oo dollars for both parts needed,the adapter can be removed with a quick 1/4 turn snap if you don't want the tube hanging out off over the base plate and sticking out, but the guard will still be in place to keep your fingers out of the router port..  just a note ;;;they also make one to fit the Port Cable trim router....that looks like the Colt..

Just in case you want a new base you can get one from Amazon like it did, I don't like taking the time to remove the mounting screws and than remount it to a new fixture, that's why I like the Colt so much ,you snap in the motor quick and easy to all the extra items (fixtures) they sale for it..

I keep the Colt in the router table most of the time with a Porter Cable round base plate on it.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

BOSCH PR001 Fixed Base for the BOSCH Colt PR20EVSK & PR20EVSNK Palm Routers
http://www.amazon.com/BOSCH-PR001-P...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1280327489&sr=1-6

=======


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like a winner to me, Nice job


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tommy

I don't know why they don't come with one , a 5.oo dollar item for us and much less for them and it would put off just about most law suites..

=====



Tommyt654 said:


> Looks like a winner to me, Nice job


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just 3 more shots showing the 1 1/2" (OP type guide in place) now it's setup to do the inlay work, template work, putting in hinge pockets and work with all with just one base and it can use the bigger router bits and it's very safe to use and can suck up the chips now 


http://www.amazon.com/Woodhaven-832...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1280338497&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/Woodhaven-832...=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
====


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I actually registered just to comment here as I found this thread searching for base options for my Colt. 

Like the OP I managed the same "accident", but thankfully I hit the collet and not the bit. 

Anyway, great forum (as you know), and I have lurking for about an hour now just reading things. 

My question here is will the Woodhaven base work with my PC collars, or should I just make my own base? The $27 is easier than finding the time, but only if it works with my existing collars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Yes the Woodhaven base will work with your Colt and you can use your PC type guides with it but you can't add the guard and use the PC type guides, the guard needs a base lip to sit on but you will see I did drill the hole out so I could use the 1 1/2" guides at the same time the guard is in place it's easy job to drill it out and worth the time to do it.. now I can use up to 1 1/4" diam. bits and with the PC type guides you can only use up to 7/8" OD bits..

======



Ayrton said:


> Hi guys, I actually registered just to comment here as I found this thread searching for base options for my Colt.
> 
> Like the OP I managed the same "accident", but thankfully I hit the collet and not the bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you sir, I know at some point I will end up copying the base you made to add to the Woodhaven. 

Any other "must have" items for the Colt I should know about? My only real complaint with it is how the depth will creep unless you either hold the base, or crank down the collar.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

The only down fall with the Colt, you can't plunge with it so I made a adapter so I could use my Porter Cable 690 base for that job..
With the adapter no creep at all..
I also use it my small router table works great for that job/..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html
======



Ayrton said:


> Thank you sir, I know at some point I will end up copying the base you made to add to the Woodhaven.
> 
> Any other "must have" items for the Colt I should know about? My only real complaint with it is how the depth will creep unless you either hold the base, or crank down the collar.


----------



## MtnRanch (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, I thought I was the only one who thought the PR20 design was deficient. I stumbled on to this site because I was looking for a bare naked PR20 motor.

There's something about the design of this router that makes the fingers want to slide right into the danger zone. I've been a lot more comfortable (and accurate) since I bought a "microfence.com" plunge router base for it. It's a good system that really makes the PR20 a nice unit. I don't work for them nor is he my son, nephew, brother or cousin - it's just a good product.

Yes, the naked PR20 does scare me and I've been making sawdust for 50 years and still have all 10. It's a great motor but the rest of the Bosch system was designed by someone who never had to use it. Upgrade to the microfence.com system.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

Echonav said:


> I have been safely woodworking with commercial power tools for over 30 years. That means no injuries. But, I recently suffered a pretty scary cut while using a Bosch Colt Palm Router. It was set up with a 1” laminate trim bit with about 1/8” of the bit protruding out of the base and most of the bit exposed in the collet access opening cut out. In other words, the motor was adjusted high up in the housing, maximizing exposure to the spinning collet and upper part of the laminate bit through the unprotected collet access opening cut out in the side of the base. The fingers of my right hand were positioned on the base in the finger support pockets as per instruction. When I switched the Palm Router on with my left hand it moved/jerked into the laminate edge and bounced away from the work piece. Unfortunately, my fingers slipped out of the finger support pockets and into the unprotected collet access opening cutout in the side of the router base. Needless to say the top half of the laminate bit took a big chunk out of the tip of one of my fingers that slipped into the opening.
> 
> After reviewing the design of this tool it seems to me that some sort of plastic guard should cover the collet access opening cutout. Placing fingers close to the unprotected business end of this particular tool, as per instructions, seems to be very unsafe.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar experience with this tool?


Yesterday I took a chunk of my thumb off in an almost Identical manner. Ray Y


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

MtnRanch said:


> Thanks, I thought I was the only one who thought the PR20 design was deficient. I stumbled on to this site because I was looking for a bare naked PR20 motor.
> 
> There's something about the design of this router that makes the fingers want to slide right into the danger zone. I've been a lot more comfortable (and accurate) since I bought a "microfence.com" plunge router base for it. It's a good system that really makes the PR20 a nice unit. I don't work for them nor is he my son, nephew, brother or cousin - it's just a good product.
> 
> Yes, the naked PR20 does scare me and I've been making sawdust for 50 years and still have all 10. It's a great motor but the rest of the Bosch system was designed by someone who never had to use it. Upgrade to the microfence.com system.


I've been woodworking for close to sixty years and have just experienced my worst injury. Then Bosch Colt is designed to expose fingers and thumbs to injury. The designers clearly never tried to use one. The collet access is a wide open trap for finger and is especially dangerous when the motor is raised in the base thereby exposing more of the bit. Keep your fingers and thumbs; make a guard!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ray I’m sorry to hear about your accident and I agree that the design of a number of trim routers is deficient for the reasons you stated. Since the designs lack handles and require gripping the barrels there should be better protection for your digits. There is only so many things a person can focus on at a time so the design should be such that you don’t have to worry about your fingers.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I grasp my Colt from the back side so my fingers don't get near the opening. I also have a two handled base for situations where I can use it. I like the Colt, but I would never hold it the way they say to. That's just too close to a bit to suit me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen!
It's my understanding that legally speaking you can't _create_ a physical hazard, put up a warning sign and deny liability. I'm betting your local Workers Comp. has a few choice words on the topic.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Is anybody telling Bosch about this? They can't fix something if nobody tells them about it.
If they refuse, it may be lawyer time (but I hate dealing with lawyers, so I will make every effort to avoid them). The length of this thread and the number of injuries should tell them that there is a serious problem.

Charley


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The Colt, as noted above, is not the only trim router with this exposure. All of them have a wide opening for visibility. And all of them require the other hand hold the base to help guide the router. Unless one is using a bigger base with handles or knobs.

Let's assume you are right handed. I would think the right hand would then grip the router at the top where the grip is located. Then the left hand would turn the router on. It would seem the original poster had the router close to the laminate, was holding it by the base and turned it on with the other hand. In other words, the wrong hand was holding it. I am not defending Bosch or any of the other brands but knowing the exposure is there, holding it properly when turning it on is a key factor.

The other point noted was that a shorter cutter should have been used. Using only 1/8" of an installed 1" cutter is asking for trouble. None of us would think of getting this close to a bit if it were in a table exposed.

Equally important is to not have the router so close to the project piece as to allow it to jump out of your control when turning it on and unintentionally hitting the project piece.

A trim router, by design, has a small base so control should be managed with the hand holding it at the top at the intended grip. The thumb and finger placement area is not there as the primary control area...it is only there to assist in steadying the router and guidance.

After all, while it is only intended for trim, it should not be used for big profiles or heavy cutting just because it might be 1 1/2 horsepower.

Again, not defending the design, just reminding us of some precautions that should be followed...that we would otherwise follow anyway with a bigger router.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's what I use. They make them for most routers, including the Colt.
https://www.makeawoodsign.com/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=6


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought a colt several years ago and after reading the manual and taking a practice spin I immediately put it on the shelf and waited until the plunge base was offered. Added that to the system and couldn’t be happier.

While waiting on Bosch to bring out the plunge base I also invested in the DW palm router whIch came with a plunge base. Very happy with that Shem as well.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry, but if you are losing control of the trimmer and sticking your fingers in there, it's not Bosch's fault.
Many woodworking tools can cause serious injuries, if not used properly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I absolutely disagree, Gerry. Would you use a circ. saw that didn't have a properly functioning blade guard?!
As i said earlier (and no one has corrector me yet) A manufacturer can't put an inherently dangerous tool by design out in the market, post a warning in their manual, and deny liability.
Think Pinto, Boeing Max, etc....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread raises the specter of the “Saw stop” lawsuits..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent point, Jon! All the other guys put blade guards on their saws, and the end user makes the conscious decision to operate the saw having _removed_ the guards. 
Not a lot of sympathy from the mfg. if things get ugly; the manufacturer did their due diligence. 
And that would be the issue that's been brought forward here. There has been a proven safety design fault, and the manufacturer has chosen to ignore it. It's only a matter of time until they get their asses sued off.
Any Lawyer doing an online search for Bosch Colt issues is going to find this thread and others like it I'm sure.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan

Points well made Dan. But I am guilty as charged regarding removing the blade guard on my TS. Prefer using splitters and in the old days push sticks, now replaced by the micro jig guards.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bosch didn’t give the option to remove guards. And there is no reason why a trim router can’t have threaded holes where handles could be attached like many drills do. When using for trimming you don’t need to see where the bit is. For sign making you would but handles would give the user more control when doing that, eliminating the hazard again. Tools used to be more dangerous than they are now until companies got sued or saw the liability in bad designs and changed them. I have one of the early chop saws for example, a Makita, and it came with no blade guard. But once workers started chopping fingers off with them that design quickly became obsolete. I don’t use it much but I’m afraid to sell it for the liability issue.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon; a lot of the members, like you, have made that choice, but you guys are aware of the risk and accept responsibility for your _own_ safety. _The danger isn't inherent in the machine design._
At some point we _all_ need to remove our guards...doing grooves for example. Personally I hate using it like that.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

ger21 said:


> Sorry, but if you are losing control of the trimmer and sticking your fingers in there, it's not Bosch's fault.
> Many woodworking tools can cause serious injuries, if not used properly.


I go both sides of this issue as a result of an injury I received quite a while back that I shared on this forum. Yes, woodworking has inherent hazards, especially with power tools. Yes, manufacturers walk the narrow road between giving customers what they want and making a tool that so safe it is useless. Good engineering and design should manage both as best as possible. Making it so someone can't put their finger where it isn't supposed to be is a far better safeguard than telling them they shouldn't put their finger in there. I don't want to go into a long discussion on the hierarchy of controls, but this is something I have to deal with at work all the time. If you are curious, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchy_of_hazard_controls

My big question is, has anyone brought this to Bosch's attention? 

My accident was a combination of my mistake and the manufacturers. My accident was the result of the 'law of unintended consequences" rearing it's ugly head after they had added a safety feature to the tool. Yes, they prevented one kind of mistake happening, but added a new exposure somewhere else. The manufacturer was very interested in what happened, and after the issue was raised they modified the tool to prevent such thing from happening again. I doubt Bosch would put themselves in the position of making a power tool that lawyers could have a field day with, and if this has happened with a few people they would probably change the design somehow.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Doug I agree and it might very well be possible to design snap in plastic guards that could be retrofitted to the Colt.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Jon; a lot of the members, like you, have made that choice, but you guys are aware of the risk and accept responsibility for your _own_ safety. _The danger isn't inherent in the machine design._
> At some point we _all_ need to remove our guards...doing grooves for example. Personally I hate using it like that.


Certainly agree with you Dan. I’ve been thinking about moving to the SHARK version like Tom installed but have yet to convince myself of it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon; I have the Shark as well...I love it! HUGE improvement over the Delta OEM one that came with the saw.
Apparently Shark has vastly improved the wait time from ordering til delivery.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

I also have the Colt and by not being careful I had one of my fingers nip the spinning collet and I was using a Pat Warner offset base. Although there was no blood, it taught me me to keep my hand higher next time and watch what I'm doing.

I too have the Shark Guard and swear by it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I was watching the router episode of season 12 of WoodSmith Shop and they were praising the virtues of the Palm. Then they showed a closeup of one in use with fingers right in front of the gap. They had a very short bit in the machine, but I immediately thought of this string. Definitely need to use a wide base with hand grips. Raised my consciousness folks, thanks. I too think some lawyer is going to find this and start a class action. I wonder if Bosch should send a clear plastic cover to every Bosch owner. Put a dust port on it too.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, I will continue to look into the SHARK!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a colt also. I guess I need to be careful.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have never put my fingers over the opening, that I can remember.
I will certainly be more aware of the possibility now.
Thanks to everyone for sharing their personal experiences, and safety methods.
Most of us all work alone in the shop. That drives me to constantly focus on shop
safety.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how many members have a real, approved, First Aid kit in their shop?
I don't mean a package of Bandaids!
At the very least you should add a couple of field dressings to your kit.
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...irst-aid-field-dressing-bandage-new?a=2148342


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many members have a real, approved, First Aid kit in their shop?
> I don't mean a package of Bandaids!
> At the very least you should add a couple of field dressings to your kit.
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...irst-aid-field-dressing-bandage-new?a=2148342


I do...
full triage also..

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have four Colts and two trimmers..
and never experienced the finger in the router deal..
I must be using the tool correctly....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many members have a real, approved, First Aid kit in their shop?
> I don't mean a package of Bandaids!
> At the very least you should add a couple of field dressings to your kit.
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...irst-aid-field-dressing-bandage-new?a=2148342


And Fire extinguisher(s) as well!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> And Fire extinguisher(s) as well!


several..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

kp91 said:


> And Fire extinguisher(s) as well!


Yes! When it happens it's too late!! Remember my anecdote last year about my neighbour incinerating his RV? :surprise:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many members have a real, approved, First Aid kit in their shop?
> I don't mean a package of Bandaids!
> At the very least you should add a couple of field dressings to your kit.
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...irst-aid-field-dressing-bandage-new?a=2148342



Yep-er-dee...including steri-strips and brand new super glue...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I got electrical tape for cuts, Gorilla tape for bad cuts and a blanket for fires....>

For everyone else, I got 2 complete commercial first aide kits and 4, 5lp fire extinguishers and 1 widdle one..


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anything can be dangerous. I cut my thumb while making a salad- three stitches at $103.33 per stitch. I cut the pad below my thumb while tearing off a piece of plastic wrap. Box slipped and the metal blade cut me. This doesn't include we who have had a screwdriver slip, hammer hit the wrong nail, numerous splinters, etc. Bathtubs and stairways can be dangerous, too. That's right- live in a one floor house and don't take baths. To sum it up- we all have to be careful and, even then, injuries can happen to all of us.
Interesting thread.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...three stitches at $103.33 per stitch..."
-John
Yikes!! Add a little sewing kit to the First Aid stuff.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> "...three stitches at $103.33 per stitch..."
> -John
> Yikes!! Add a little sewing kit to the First Aid stuff.


If I had my head on straight, I could have used the CA glue I have for pen finish. I get three tubes at the Dollar Tree for a dollar (who would have guessed?).
FWIW, my grandfather was an ironworker. Story was he cut the palm of his hand. Went back to the boarding house, got a needle and silk thread, sewed the cut, went back to work. Tough guy was a bare knuckle boxer in his younger years!


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

DaninVan said:


> "...three stitches at $103.33 per stitch..."
> -John
> Yikes!! Add a little sewing kit to the First Aid stuff.



Welcome to America......


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

*Bosch Colt router fix*

I have pictures here of a snap-on clear plastic guard that took less than 10 minutes to make including dumping and cleaning the peanut jar. The plastic is stiff enough to keep your digits away from the blade. I later found that the threaded part of the jar was stiffer and snapped into place better than the one I have shown. Bosch should have on of their designers use one freehand and it won't take him long to come up with a guard. Also included are pictures of my thumb that slipped off of the finger detents. Copy and paste to your browser.



https://photos.app.goo.gl/gUXydbYVLpK19uUs7


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good on ya, Ray! Well done...not the thumb part, the DIY guard. Hope the thumb healed like new. 
Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ray Y said:


> I have pictures here of a snap-on clear plastic guard that took less than 10 minutes to make including dumping and cleaning the peanut jar. The plastic is stiff enough to keep your digits away from the blade. I later found that the threaded part of the jar was stiffer and snapped into place better than the one I have shown. Bosch should have on of their designers use one freehand and it won't take him long to come up with a guard. Also included are pictures of my thumb that slipped off of the finger detents. Copy and paste to your browser.
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/gUXydbYVLpK19uUs7


Ray, send this to Bosch power tools customer service!

I was amazed at how much Black and Decker (the parent of Porter Cable) was receptive to my input following my incident, Bosch may be as well.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Ray, thanks for the idea on the guard for the Bosch Colt. I have one and will be using your idea.


----------

